# Spiral Stairs



## snowroski (May 23, 2016)

PA 2009 I-codes

I have an old school that is being converted to apartments, each apartment has a code compliant spiral staircase that leads from the living room to a "storage loft," except for 1.  Because of an unforeseen structural component in this one unit, the largest spiral case they can install is 48" instead of the means of egress compliant 60".  Of course the architect is arguing that you don't need a means of egress from the storage loft because it isn't considered habitable space.

What do you think?


----------



## mark handler (May 23, 2016)

How wide are you saying the apartment stair width is? 60 inches? Where does that come from?
Stairs serving a OL less than 50 is 36 inches. 1009.4 ex  #1
Minimum spiral is 26". 1009.12


----------



## snowroski (May 23, 2016)

The spiral stairs are normally a diameter of 60" with a 4" pole in the middle for the support, providing treads at a width of 28", then subtracting the 2" taken up by the handrails, you have code compliant 26" wide spiral stair treads.  But, in this situation, the opening will only accommodate a 48" diameter set of stairs, minus 4" pole, minus 2" handrail, 20" wide treads, which are significantly smaller than the 26" width the code requires for means of egress spiral stairways. (2009 IBC 1009.9)


----------



## fatboy (May 23, 2016)

Call it attic access and move on.......JMHO.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 23, 2016)

Is the loft an occupiable space?

*MEANS OF EGRESS.* A continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any occupied portion of a building or structure to a _public way_. A means of egress consists of three separate and distinct parts: the _exit access_, the _exit_ and the _exit discharge_.

*OCCUPIABLE SPACE.* A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with _means of egress_ and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code.

Commentary: Occupiable spaces are those areas designed for human occupancy. It applies to both residential and nonresidential spaces alike. Most spaces in a building are occupiable spaces. Based on the nature of the occupancy, various code sections apply. All habitable spaces are also considered occupiable (see the definition of “Habitable space”). However, all occupiable spaces are not habitable. Additionally, some spaces are neither habitable nor occupiable. The code identifies crawl spaces, attics, penthouses and elevated platforms (mechanical or industrial equipment) as unoccupied spaces. Since the code generally states how these spaces must be accessed, but does not specifically require means of egress, they would not be occupiable spaces.


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2016)

Like an attic or crawlspace, call it storage and play through...Unless it is too large to be considered "accessory" and now it needs to be mixed use non separated....


----------



## JBI (May 26, 2016)

fatboy said:


> Call it attic access and move on.......JMHO.



Do we really want to go there?!? LMAO!


----------



## north star (May 27, 2016)

*$ $ $ $*


snowroski,

Does the Storage Loft have a conditioned environment
[ i.e. - heated & cooled ] ?


*$ $ $ $*


----------



## snowroski (May 27, 2016)

Yes, the storage loft is open where the proposed spiral stairs are to be down to the living room below.


----------



## north star (May 27, 2016)

*$$$$*

If the Storage Loft is intended to be used as
a occupiable Storage area ONLY, ...then I will
also agree with ***steveray** [ see Post # 6*
*above  ]*......If on the other hand, the space
will be used as an Habitable space for human
occupancy, then a compliant MOE will be
required [ i.e. - a larger spiral staircase  ].

Does this help ?


*$$$$*


----------



## snowroski (May 31, 2016)

Thank you all for your help.  The room is documented as storage, and I've suggested the management to put in the lease that it is storage and not to be used as habitable space, as the other units have a similar situation with larger rooms and MOE spiral stairs.  But just like anything else, a closet can become a bedroom with bad occupants.


----------

